# Cindy-99 By Joey Weed



## subcool (Feb 11, 2010)

I have always been a fan of Joeys work mainly from reading grow reports online and I finally made some room this year to give a few of his creation a run in super soil. Brad over at Hemp Depot was nice enough to gift me these and I started C-99, Apollo-11, and Sugar Blossum.
The Cindy while not producing much mass is the keeper in the lot based on smell. I am about to harvest her but I did a photo shoot last week I wanted to show you guys.
The smell of this plant is devine containing traces of honeysuckle, apples, cherrys, mangos and a slight hint of pepper.

I even shot a video so you guys can really get an idea of what she came out like.


hxxp://www.youtube.com/user/subcool420#p/u/6/jFNsGOltX2I

I plan to start doing a lot more posting here if thats OK Attitude has come on strong distributing our gear and I feel I should promote a site that promotes my gear is that ok with you guys?

Sub


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice cindy. I'm running Mosca's C99 bx1, and it IS a heavy yielder. If you get a chance, check them out. One of the mods here was growing Joey Weeds cindy, but lost 2 of them. And another member that used to be a mod has some bros grimm stock running. There are quite a few folks growing C99. The head mod here, Hick showed some exquisite cindy photos from an outside grow. Truly inspiring.


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2010)

Meant to show some of my pix...sorry


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 11, 2010)

*wow ,just let me wipe up the drool of the keyboard 

nice pics of cindy ,subcool and umbra ,,,eace:*


----------



## kaotik (Feb 11, 2010)

looks a beauty sub.
TGA's really blowing up the last while eh?, i'm noticing ads for your stuff a lot now, congrats


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

You start posting more Sub, espically pics like that, maybe a few here and there of what a plant can yield per sq ft per the description for verification and you will no doubt have more ppl running your gear, period.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 11, 2010)

Really nice Sub!  I've got 6 of Joey's C99/AK-47 hybrids a few days from harvest...loving it!  I'm no photographer but you can check em out in my sig.  This stuff is going to make some nice bubble hash!

We'd be happy to have your input here...at least I would!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2010)

The Cindy is beautiful.  I'll take quality over quantity any day.  All the C99 I have grown has come from Joey Weed--going back to the Heaven's Staircase days.  

But, what about the Apollo 11?  I love Apollo 11 and hadn't grown it for years, so just germed 5 seeds a few days ago.  I think this is a much under appreciated strain and I, personally, like it as much as I do the C99.  Have you any pics of the Apollo?  I have never tried the Sugar Blossom.


----------



## subcool (Feb 11, 2010)

I do it will go up next 

Sub


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 11, 2010)

subcool, its awesome when a breeder gives another breeder props. respect to you for that. joey and tga are on the top of my next purchase list. glad to have you here. Loola


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep, like i said. More breeders should get on the forum tell us what next, whats coming, whats new and exciting. I know you and others are very busy, props for chiming in.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2010)

subcool said:
			
		

> I do it will go up next
> 
> Sub



Thanks, I'll be watching for it.


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 11, 2010)

very nice..cant wait to run some of these..


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad to hear you will be around here more sub....I hve been checking out your youtube videos...very nice. 


I hve a question....Have you ever thought of breeding an auto strain?


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 12, 2010)

hey sub, whats the yield on the c99 in the video?  seems small for a plant directly under a 100 watt bulb.?


----------



## the chef (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice Sub.


----------



## subcool (Feb 12, 2010)

I trimmed her yesterday and I am not happy with the yield at all, the wuality of the bud and smell is amazing though but it was very larfy and almost the bottom 3rd of the plant was turned into bubble.

Sub


----------



## the chef (Feb 12, 2010)

Just saw your vids. Whats going on with the reaper?


----------

